# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ρόδος [Rodos, USS Timbalier]

## esperos

Μια παλιά δόξα της Ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας στην τελευταία περίοδο της ύπαρξης του, εδώ μπροστά από την παραλία Ασπροπύργου, το ΡΟΔΟΣ των Τυπάλδων.

RODOs at aspropyrgos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στην φωτο με το Ροδος, στα αριστερα ειναι το America-Αυστραλις-Ιταλις και τα ρεστα?

----------


## esperos

Πίσω από το ΡΟΔΟΣ είναι κάποιο φορτηγό.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πίσω από το ΡΟΔΟΣ είναι κάποιο φορτηγό.


Aριστερα στην φωτο φαινεται κατι αχνα! Πλωρη, οχι στην πρυμη του Ροδος!

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι είναι το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ.

----------


## britanis

my regars again :Very Happy: 

rhodos1.jpg

rhodos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks for posting these rare brochures britanis!
She was looking much better that when I saw her in 1988. Neglected and rusted, towards the end she was purposely run aground off Aspropyrgos in order to avoid sinking from leaking.

She was in company with her once fleetmates HELLAS and ATHINAI. The next year she was scrapped locally. During scrapping a fire broke out onboard.

Rodos sum1988.jpg

----------


## britanis

sad picture;-(

----------


## Ellinis

Και μετά την όμορφη φωτο του πλοίου στις δόξες του, και μια στα τελευταία του. Τότε που τα μύδια-στρύδια-φύκια -το αποτέλεσμα της μόλυνσης του Κόλπου- γεμίζανε την "παραλία".

Rodos past her glory at Aspropyrgos.

rodos.jpg

----------


## britanis

the SS ELLINIS 99&#37; finish
the next ship is the MV RHODOS

----------


## Ellinis

I propose to paint the model of RODOS as she was in her final days. After all she only sailed for a few years from 1963 to 1967. 

Her deck plans are available here, but before conversion to cruiseship  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## britanis

thanks
what can i say...................thats is my projekt!
one site briliant white and new
and the other site old and rusty

----------


## esperos

Πίσω  από  την  φωτογραφία  είναι  γραμμένα:
L 164  ROUSSIN  ex  USS  LSM 399
RODOS  ex  USS AVP
Foto 1962

RODOS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ε αυτό δεν το περίμενα... γεια στα χέρια σου έσπερε! 

Το ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ το είχα δει στα τελευταία του χρόνια εν ενεργεία στη Σαλαμίνα. Μάλιστα είχα μπει και μέσα και ήταν πολύ στριγμωμένοι οι χώροι, σαν υποβρύχιου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, να σου θυμίσω ότι το ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ είναι το μοιραίο σκάφος του Π.Ν που βυθίστηκε έξω από την Αίγινα όταν παρασύρθηκε από τάνκερ του Νιάρχου (νομίζω το 1972) με πολλές απώλειες. Εκτός εάν υπήρχε αλλο ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ οχηματαγωγό/οπλιταγωγό. Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτηκα μπορεί να ήταν το ΜΕΡΛΙΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

To MEΡΛΙΝ ήταν αυτό που βυθίστηκε στη σύγκρουση, το ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ μακροημέρευσε αν και νομίζω οτι πριν λίγα χρόνια το βυθίσανε σαν στόχο σε ασκήση του ΠΝ

----------


## britanis

the first pictures

----------


## britanis

here the white RODOS

----------


## britanis

here the rusty RODOS :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Very good job Andy and the rusted version is very realistic. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Ellinis

Very interesting Andy, don't forget that her anchor was missing during her last days.

----------


## britanis

98% :Very Happy: finish
no anker

----------


## britanis

98% :Very Happy: finish
with anker :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## britanis

i am finish
she drive in the sunshine

----------


## britanis

> i am finish
> she drive in the sunshine


the beautifullside

----------


## britanis

:Sad:  :Sad: the darkside :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## britanis

> the darkside


and the last

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, Congratulations yet again on a fantastic job with the Rodos. It is truly excellent and the shots of her at sunset and her bigger fleetmate in the background are absolutely superb. Well done!!.......Best regards Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am writing this in English since most of the previous discussions have been with two friends (_Henry Casciaro_ and _britanis_) who converse better in English.

In these pages we have covered a lot of the mishaps of the wonderful tourist ship _Rodos_ of Typaldos and little of its glorious days.

First, Miramar gives us the ship's history




> IDNo: 6133260 Year: 1946
> Name: TIMBALIER Launch Date: 18.4.43
> Type: Seaplane tender Date of completion: 24.5.46
> Flag: USA Keel: 9.11.42
> Tons: 1766 Link: 
> DWT: 0 Yard No: 
> Length overall: 94.7 Ship Design: 
> LPP: 91.4 Country of build: USA
> Beam: 12.5 Builder: Lake Washington
> ...


For the rich naval life of *Timbalier* you can find a lot in the wonderful site http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/43/4354.htm

From there I am pulling also a nice photo here

Timb.jpg

In Greece, *Rodos* had a wonderful career from almost 20 years. Here is an announcement about a wonderful cruise to Aghion Oros, Thassos and Constantinople. December 6, 1966!

19661206 Rodos.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas,

Happy New Year to you and thank you for your excellent information on this lovely vessel. Here are some illustrations to help visualise her colourful interiors. She was indeed a popular and happy ship.

Dedicated also to my good friends Ellinis,Britanis,Apollon,Appia etc. and all our other shipmates!

All the best
Henry  :Wink: 

scan0278.jpg

scan0279.jpg

scan0280.jpgscan0281.jpg

rodos br2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas,
> 
> Happy New Year to you and thank you for your excellent information on this lovely vessel. Here are some illustrations to help visualise her colourful interiors. She was indeed a popular and happy ship.
> 
> Dedicated also to my good friends Ellinis,Britanis,Apollon,Appia etc. and all our other shipmates!
> 
> All the best
> Henry 
> 
> ...



This is priceless. Thank you very much Henry and happy new year to you too!

Nicholas

----------


## Ellinis

Its very interesting to see how they were inside, those converted seaplane carriers. Thanks for posting it.

I like the Verandah bar in the promenade deck. A bit too many colours, but those were the sixties!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Dear Henry and all

Here is an ad of another 10-day cruise of *Rodos* on April 19, 1967. She was going to Egypt (Alexandria), Lebanon (Beirut), Cyprus and Turkey (Constantinople)!

It is interesting that the top line says EASTER IN JERUSALEM!

19670419 Rodos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A 1962 or 1963 photograph of *Rodos* from the Papyros-Larousse Encyclopedia, Athens, 1963 appearing in the article on *aktoploia* (aka coastal shipping)

rodos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_M/V Ροδος..._
Rodos.jpg
_Απο   Μπροσουρα της Typaldos Lines_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε TSS APOLLON για οσα υπεροχα ανεβαζεις ( και δεν κατεβαζεις :Surprised: )

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΡΟΔΟΣ ήταν από τα πιο αδικημένα πλοία των Τυπάλδων. Ήρθε το 1962, μετασκευάστηκε και μπήκε σε δρομολόγια το 1964 για να δέσει οριστικά το 1967.
Αντίθετα με το αδελφάκι του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δεν του δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να ξαναταξιδέψει και έμεινε 20και χρόνια να σκουριάζει.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _M/V Ροδος..._
> _Απο Μπροσουρα της Typaldos Lines_


Fantastic photo from TSS Apollon of this classic Typaldos conversion. This ship together with the Myconos were superb little cruise ships which successfully captured the Aegean and East Med markets in the 60's and made this company so popular!

Thanks so much for this gem (it looks like a postcard)
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Fantastic photo from TSS Apollon of this classic Typaldos conversion. This ship together with the Myconos were superb little cruise ships which successfully captured the Aegean and East Med markets in the 60's and made this company so popular!
> 
> Thanks so much for this gem (it looks like a postcard)
> Henry.



Henry

It is probably from a Typaldos Line brochure

Typaldos issued a brochure in 1963-64 that had the following


Rodos.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks for this Nicholas, I too have a similar brochure from 1968 which was a guide for travel agents and is a great publication, but I think the earlier edition which you have is better with more detailed deck plans and photos

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΡΟΔΟΣ των αδελφών Τυπάλδων σε δυο εξαιρετικές πόζες. Παρατηρήστε τη βαρδίολα που είναι ένα ντεκ πάνω από τη γέφυρα... άραγε για να μην εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση των επιβατών στο πλωρίο μπαλκόνι;
Rodos 2.jpg rodos 1_o.jpg
πηγή © Biblioteca de Nautica Universidad de la Laguna

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μιας και οι φωτογραφίες του σπανίζουν βρήκα αυτήν στο Navi&Armatori που νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο:
Rhodos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι συνέχεια με αυτήν που είχα ανεβάσει στο παραπάνω μήνυμα.
Να ανεβάσω ξανά και μια ωραία φωτο του ΡΟΔΟΣ αρόδο στην Ύδρα το 1966.

rodos 66 off hydra.jpg
πηγή: flickr.com

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks to QAM and Ellinis for these two great photos of this symbolic and interesting cruise ship! Together with her near sister Myconos and Kavounides Kentavros they were my favourite Greek cruise ships of all time.

Happy New Year to you all!

Henry

----------


## Ellinis

> Πίσω  από  την  φωτογραφία  είναι  γραμμένα:
> L 164  ROUSSIN  ex  USS  LSM 399
> RODOS  ex  USS AVP
> Foto 1962
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29688


Σε συνέχεια της σπάνιας φωτογραφίας του Έσπερου, να δούμε και αυτή  από το naviearmatori. Αυτή τη φορά το ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ λείπει και φαίνεται και το  όνομα RODOS γραμμένο στην πλώρη. Παρατηρώ επίσης οτι οι αμερικάνοι δεν  είχαν μπει στον κόπο να αφαιρέσουν τα "κουκούλια" (τα καλύματα) με τα  οποία σκέπαζαν κατά τον παροπλισμό τον δευτερεύοντα οπλισμό ωστέ να μην  τον καταστρέφει η έκθεση στον καιρό και το χρόνο.

rodos nav.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο!Απο πισω ειναι το Μεντιτερανεαν του τυπαλδου επισεις?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο!!! 
Φιλε  BEN BRUCE ειναι ενα εκ των Princess Joan EΡΜΗΣ  η Princess Elizabeth   ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ   της Ηπειρωτικης_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πίσω  από  την  φωτογραφία  είναι  γραμμένα:
> L 164  ROUSSIN  ex  USS  LSM 399
> RODOS  ex  USS AVP
> Foto 1962
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29688


_ Αφου  στο πισω  μερος  της σπανιας φωτογραφιας  που μας χαρισε ο φιλος  Εσπερος αναγραφεται το ετος  1962, αρα με    βαση  την χρονολογια  και για να  ειμαστε   ακριβεις   το πλοιο πισω απο το ΡΟΔΟΣ  ειναι το Princess Elizabeth ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για καλη μας τυχη εχει ασχοληθει και η Wikipedia με το Ροδος...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Timbalier_(AVP-54)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για καλη μας τυχη εχει ασχοληθει και η Wikipedia με το Ροδος...
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Timbalier_(AVP-54)


 Eντύπωση μου κάνει που γράφει ότι πουλήθηκε στον Κόκκινο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε συνέχεια της σπάνιας φωτογραφίας του Έσπερου, να δούμε και αυτή από το naviearmatori. Αυτή τη φορά το ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ λείπει και φαίνεται και το όνομα RODOS γραμμένο στην πλώρη. Παρατηρώ επίσης οτι οι αμερικάνοι δεν είχαν μπει στον κόπο να αφαιρέσουν τα "κουκούλια" (τα καλύματα) με τα οποία σκέπαζαν κατά τον παροπλισμό τον δευτερεύοντα οπλισμό ωστέ να μην τον καταστρέφει η έκθεση στον καιρό και το χρόνο.


 Ακριβώς, ο οπλισμός σε αυτή την περίπτωση λέγεται ότι είναι coccooned.
Toυς ήταν άχρηστα κ τα άφησαν έτσι,απόδειξη ότι κ το πυροβόλο των 5''/38 (τα ίδια που είχαν τα Fletcher) είναι στην θέση του.
Κάποτε είχαν φέρει στο Πέραμα,δεκαετία '70 θα ήταν, 2  LSMR  (τροποποιημένα Ο/Γ με ρουκέτες κ πυροβόλα) που μετασκευάστηκαν σε ρο-ρό γιά τα Εμιράτα. Είχε γεμίσει ο χώρος κοντά στην ΝΑΥΣΙ με τέτοια πβ  5άρια." Να ανταλλακτικά γιά τα Fletcher" σκέφθηκα με το παιδικό μου μυαλό Δεν ξέρω τι απέγιναν αλλά εάν τέτοια σκάφη πουλιούνται γιά εμπορική χρήση κ μένει ο οπλισμός επάνω,το πιθανότερο να αφαιρούνται τσ κλείστρα των πυροβόλων πριν από την παράδοση στους ιδιώτες.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του ΡΟΔΟΣ υπ'ατμόν στο Αιγαίο του 1965

MYKONOS 65.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες του ΡΟΔΟΣ, από ένα συμβάν που προσωπικά δεν γνώριζα. Στη σελίδα "Η Υδρα πίσω στα παλιά" όπου έχουν ανέβει αναφέρει σχετικά:
_"__Το  "Ρόδος" μεταφέρετε απο ρυμουλκα στο λιμάνι της Υδρας με κλήση  Στην  αριστερή πλευρά του μετα απο  εισροή  υδάτων που προκλήθηκαν απο την   προσάραξη του  στο νησάκι του καμινιου στης αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1960"_

11078227_942814872418765_2710222111818501056_n.jpg18925_942819779084941_9150634001262339597_n.jpg

Δίπλα του παραστέκεται το ρυμουλκό ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. 
Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε και ένα από τα ΜΑΡΙΩ-ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, και το φουγάρο του ΜΑΧΗ. Το πλοίο που φαίνεται από πρύμα στην πρώτη το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος;

----------


## aegina

πρέπει *να* *είναι* *το* *ΥΔΡΑ* *και* *μαλλον* *το* 1964.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο που φαίνεται από πρύμα στην πρώτη είναι σίγουρα το _ΥΔΡΑ_, και με παραξενεύει Άρη η ερώτηση σου γιατί διακρίνεται άνετα το όνομα του. Μήπως εννοούσες κάτι άλλο ??? Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν το έβγαζα το όνομα και το μυαλό μου δεν πήγαινε στο ΎΔΡΑ. Πράγματι η στενή κοψιά του σκάφους προδίδει και την πολεμική καταγωγή του.

----------


## aegina

Η φωτογραφια ειναι ντοκουμεντο γιατι δειχνει οτι το ΥΔΡΑ και το ΜΑΧΗ ηταν ταυτοχρονα στη γραμμη.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΡΟΔΟΣ σε μια ατμοσφαιρική φωτογραφία της Μυκόνου από το 1965 μαζί με το "αδελφό" ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Επίσης το βλέπουμε εδώ σε μια ακόμη πόζα.

rodos 65.jpg
πηγή

----------

